
Show HN: Python lib for fetching trending repos/users on GitHub - hedy
https://github.com/hedythedev/gtrending
======
hedy
Deeply inspired by the github-trending-api
([https://github.com/huchenme/github-trending-
api](https://github.com/huchenme/github-trending-api)) which in JavaScript, so
this library is solely for python

